# American Idol (Top 7)



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

No offense Scott (I think you did a great job), but I expect the group number this week to have more movement than the early part of the season ..

The question is .. who's next?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It's time for LIL Rounds to go....she is starting to sound like a broken record (pun intended).


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It's time for LIL Rounds to go....she is starting to sound like a broken record (pun intended).


+1 She was absolutely terrible tonight. I don't know how the judges could be any clearer. At least she didn't attempt to do Whitney Houston tonight...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

yep, time for Lil to go.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought Matt was in real danger. Then Lil sang. See ya.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Didn't really enjoy tonight's show a whole lot. I don't remember the theme "movie music" in past seasons (haven't watched every season) but it's probably been there before. Don't remember Quentin Tarantino before either, as judge or mentor. I'm not convinced that he has much to offer in the latter two roles. He was advising Anoop to "rough it up." Anoop ignored his advice and had arguably his best performance to date (along with "You Were Always On My Mind" from a few weeks back). With Allison, the tape shows her opening the song with a reallly beautiful flow. I don't know what came after that but then we see Tarantino dissatisfied, wanting her to ramp up the intensity too. Looks like she tried and her performance suffered a bit for it, sounding -- at least to me -- a bit forced. I wish she'd just ignored Quentin like Anoop did and stuck with her original relaxed approach. 

Best of Night was Adam. What a performer! It's turning into the Adam Lambert Hour and he brings it full force every single week. Even when he makes a mistake he immediately fixes it. Like last week in Mad World he actually overshot the last note by a half pitch. His adjustment though was so quick and smooth that the judges either didn't notice or they didn't care. It could've been a crash and burn moment for a less experienced contestant but not for Adam.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree - I didn't care for tonight's show. The tie-in between "movie songs" and celebrity mentor was tenuous, and it's obvious that even cutting back the time the judges spend commenting is not working, as they still ran over by a couple of minutes. Did they really think with 4 judges and the involved egos that the judges would have voluntarily been brief each week? :lol:


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

As in my previous post, thought Anoop did very well. As Randy always seems surprised to take note of, the guy can sing. My only issue with Anoop now is that his voice lacks distinction. It's a good voice but it could be anyone's voice. Very few people are going to randomly hear a song by him on the radio and exclaim, "Hey, That's Anoop!" Maybe his Mom  Still, he's a good singer. Good thing Simon wasn't judging him tonight. I saw him scowling while Randy and Kara were praising Anoop 

Scott MacIntyre. Oh yeah, he's gone now. Tried a Power Ballad without power vocals. Unlike Simon though I liked the song, just not Scott's singing of the song. Had to smile at Scott's mention of how he was showing his punk rocker side with the electric guitar. And also his comment "It wasn't _that_ bad" in response to Simon's criticism. I actually missed him a little tonight. 

Lil. Ouch! Didn't mind the straight half of the song but the second half was painful. She's right in the sense of that's what the judges keep pressing her to do (i.e. WOW them) but her interpretation of that request is to throw everything including the kitchen sink into her song. Same thing that happened with Alexis Grace. It comes off as distorted, overwrought, desperate. Basically a disaster. Yes, it is now time to go Lil.

Matt had the misfortune of following Adam, and with a slow, soft number no less. I haven't heard that song before but have to say that I was really bored with it. Not sure if it was more the song or more Matt. I have only two issues with Matt. 1) He sounds like he's always trying to channel some other singer instead of just being himself, and 2) He often breaks up the flow of songs by making a fuss over every single note. Can't deny the guy's basic musicality though. He obviously feels it in his bones.

+1 to your comment Drew. I think we need to get rid of one of the judges. The 2 at a time judging was just weird (and the show still ran over as you say).


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

I kinda liked Kris' song. Slow and soft like Matt's but not boring, at least for me. I disagreed with Randy that it was "pitchy." In fact I didn't hear a single note off-pitch in any way. I'll go back and have a second listen sometime later. i'll take Kris over Matt. To me there's something more authentic about Kris, less affected (like trying to sound like something/someone else) and more relaxed. 

Didn't care for the song Allison sang this week. Thought she did ok with it but (as before) a little forced. Wish she had ignored Tarantino like Anoop did. Loved her performance last week though with "I Can't Make You Love Me." 

Very disappointed in Danny Gokey's performance this week. Found it kind of sloppy and dull. Not "Endless Love" to my ears, just endless. Not sure what Simon was referring to about how he knew how much the song meant to D.G. but must've been something about his wife's death. My heart does go out to Danny and the tragedy with his wife but that can't (or at least shouldn't) affect how his singing is judged. Gokey's "Jesus Take the Wheel" was one of my favorites a few weeks back. I haven't been too impressed since then.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

peak_reception said:


> I kinda liked Kris' song. Slow and soft like Matt's but not boring, at least for me. I disagreed with Randy that it was "pitchy." In fact I didn't hear a single note off-pitch in any way. I'll go back and have a second listen sometime later. i'll take Kris over Matt. To me there's something more authentic about Kris, less affected (like trying to sound like something/someone else) and more relaxed.


Agreed.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It's time for LIL Rounds to go....she is starting to sound like a broken record (pun intended).


Strange, this was the first week I though Lil Rounds was halfway decent. Every week she did horrible and the judges always made excuses based on her vocal "potential," which I never witnessed. It's clear now that the judges have thrown her overboard for Allison, who, to me, has the best shot for a long term recording career. Of course, until a couple weeks ago, they would rather joke around with each other than judge her. Now, she's the last hope for womankind.

It's funny to watch the judges attempt to catch up with who actually has talent verses who they decided to "sell" at the beginning. Of course, they're still pimping Danny Gokey, who has been as consistently uneven as anybody.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Lil or Matt is going home. With any luck it will be Lil. However, I’ll be at the show tomorrow, not sure I really want to hear The Rose again. Once was plenty. :lol:


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Tonight was borrrrrrrrinnnng to me.

Goodbye Lil.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I agree - I didn't care for tonight's show. The tie-in between "movie songs" and celebrity mentor was tenuous, and it's obvious that even cutting back the time the judges spend commenting is not working, as they still ran over by a couple of minutes. Did they really think with 4 judges and the involved egos that the judges would have voluntarily been brief each week? :lol:


I agree, none of them did an outstanding job tonight. Even adams song was not that great while it was to me the best of tonights. Time to send Lil packing she was by far the worse tonight. The mentor was a joke.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Adam is destined for Broadway. He’ll never be a rock/pop star. I'm not a big fan of screaming songs.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

where's that Bette Midler song .. Ugh!


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

I wish we could've heard THIS Tuesday night! :lol:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Amazing Song Peak.. Really suprising...

Well Guess I am in the minority. I actually liked Lil's song.. Thought she made it her own and I have to disagree with Simon and I guess the rest of you guys. Was it the best? nope.. But if I remove expectations(Lil obviously has a lot) and I compare it on pure vocals and presentation.. I personally would put here above Matt and Anoop this week. I also didn't feel Allison had a good night.. Her song started off really odd to me. 

I would suspect Matt, Lil, and Anoop to be bottom three. After tonight I personally would not be surprised if Kris sneaks in. To me him and Adam bring a uniqueness I don't see in the others. 

I will say... best final 7 I have seen. Not a bad voice in the group. 

Top 2.. Kris and Adam. Danny 2nd half of the song was really good...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The three I liked the best .. Kris, Adam and Anoop .. I really have a hard time understanding why everyone hates Anoop so much. All I can figure is his looks and the way he dresses because I think he can sing.

Allison, Allison, Allison .. You were so much better last week. You got back into word slurring this week and it just doesn't suit you.

Lil .. you did "Gospel" up that song, but that song is all about the simplicity not the intricacy. For me, it didn't work at all .. But you looked good 

Not sure who's going home this week .. or even who'll land in the bottom three. Statistically, Lil and Anoop will be two of the bottom three .. perhaps Matt as well, although I liked him better than Danny tonight.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> The three I liked the best .. Kris, Adam and Anoop .. I really have a hard time understanding why everyone hates Anoop so much. All I can figure is his looks and the way he dresses because I think he can sing.


I think he's great, but there's just a certain "wannabe" or perhaps geeky factor to his personality that's hard to pinpoint. It's a bit of the antithesis of the X-factor or star quality, if that helps. Kris is the opposite. He seems to know exactly what his niche is, and is extremely genuine and likable. Matt is frustratingly in the middle, he has the potential for greatness but seems like he desperately wants to be someone else and that gets in the way.

Lil's performance tonight was just strange. Normally she sounds pretty good when she opens up but falls flat in the lower register. Tonight the humble beginnings of the song sounded pretty decent, but the transition to the bigger parts was a complete trainwreck.

Adam IS totally Broadway. But he's popular enough that he can be a very successful "pop star" on his own merits if that's what he wants, as long as he makes good songs. His voice sounds like 80's/early 90s rock to me -- a bit like Iron Maiden. Distinctive isn't a bad thing. David Cook is great but I can't say his debut album has excited me too much ... in some ways like he's like a Daughtry version 2.0. If Adam wins there's some potential for greatness there but as with his performances, you just gotta wait and see what he comes up with.

Gokey ... don't have much to say about him. Not my cup of tea. His performance tonight was OK and it was nice to see him without those god awful over-the-top glasses.

Allison - I really, really like her but her performances seem almost a bit too effortless. Like she's not focused on delivering a killer performance. The Judges have compared her to Kelly Clarkson. Towards the end, Kelly was losing her voice but you just FELT her belting out every last note she had left. I don't feel that energy from Allison.

Overall a pretty "meh" night.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I enjoyed the show. Thought the three A's got it off to a good start.

Was pleasantly surprised by Anoop's performance. Thought it was his best of the competition.

I disagreed with Randy on Kris. Thought Kara got it right.

Matt and Lil were the bottom two, IMHO. I agree that Matt tried to do way too much with that song, which has a lot going on even when you sing it "straight". 

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peak_reception said:


> I wish we could've heard THIS Tuesday night! :lol:


That was something! Enjoyed the judges reactions as much as the performance.  Thanks for sharing. /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

VFTW is pushing Lil this week. Must be working, because she's #3 on Dial Idol, with Danny on top and Matt and Kris bringing up the rear.

VFTW did publish this interesting link to a pre-idol video by Allison. Supposedly an original song. Not a bad effort, if it's true. /steve


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Did anyone else notice the heavy reverb when Adam was singing tonight. I almost think that they added too much.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The girl in this clip changed it up and still made The Rose sound good .. Lil could've/should've done something like this and it would have sounded much better. Even if she had someone else play the guitar .. just being intimate while everyone else was being "big" would have made a real difference.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> The three I liked the best .. Kris, Adam and Anoop .. I really have a hard time understanding why everyone hates Anoop so much. All I can figure is his looks and the way he dresses because I think he can sing.
> 
> Allison, Allison, Allison .. You were so much better last week. You got back into word slurring this week and it just doesn't suit you.
> 
> ...


I don't hate Anoop, but he's just alright. Nice voice, he can definitely sing. I have two "issues" with him. One, he's not really unique. As someone else pointed out earlier, if you heard him on the radio, there's nothing about his voice that screams "Anoop". He could be any one of a dozen good singers on the radio. Danny, Allison, Adam... if you heard them on the radio, there's a quality about their voice that you KNOW who's singing. Anoop, IMO, lacks that quality. Number two, with Anoop... he seems to fall into the same category as Archuletta last year - he can sing ballads (or ballad-esque songs) beautifully. Try to up the tempo and it falls apart (remember Michael Jackson week!).

My top 3 this week are Adam, Danny, and Kris with Matt Giraud close behind. Danny's wasn't the best performance, perhaps, but did you see all the ladies in the audience that he brought to tears! Despite a few rough spots, he'll have the votes to be safe.

Adam... what can you say, the guy can perform. An album of his will NEVER make it into my collection, but the guy can OWN a stage. He definitely leans towards "musical theater", and I'm not sure how successful a "pop" album of his would be.... but the guys a natural performer.

Kris... slow and steady wins the race, and he's got a chance if he keeps it up. No real "WOW" moments, but he's solid, and he's likable, and he'll be around for a little while longer. If he can find a "WOW" moment, he could surprise some people.

Matt was OK. Bum draw having to come on with a slower piece after Adam, but he's another solid performer.

Anoop was Good. His lack of uniqueness is going to cost him votes, but in my book, he'd be safe this week.

Lil and Allison both had rough nights for me. I thought Allison's song was a train wreck. Either it sounded REALLY different live, or people just cheer for her no matter what. I really, really didn't like it at all this week. Allison, much like Adam, will NEVER be in my collection of albums, but he's got talent. Last night, it didn't show. And she doesn't seem to have a huge following for some reason. SHe could be in trouble.

Lil should be the one to go home, IMO. She just doesn't seem to "get it". #1, I'm not a big fan of contestants who 'talk back' to the judges. Whether you like Simon or not, he knows what sells, so LISTEN TO HIM. She seems to hear thw words the judges say, but she doesn't seem to understand what they mean.

The thing I don't understand about Lil.... how can someone with that much talent choose songs so poorly. I thought in the audition/Hollywood week there was a quality to her voice, when she gets into her 'sweet spot' that she can slay audiences with. And yet week to week she chooses songs that fail to utilize that quality. Yeah, she "mixed it up" by putting a gospel twist on that song, but watching her is like watching a bad handyman try to drive a nail in with a crescent wrench. She's got the tools, just doesn't know how to use them, it seems.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I can see Adam as a front man for a rock group similar to David Lee Roth, Axl Rose or anyone else that can just wail.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I can see Adam as a front man for a rock group similar to David Lee Roth, Axl Rose or anyone else that can just wail.


+1. And I think most would agree the boy's a pretty good entertainer, even if they aren't in love with his voice.  /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> [...] Did they really think with 4 judges and the involved egos that the judges would have voluntarily been brief each week? :lol:


And what about Ryan? His bantering and joking really doesn't add any value to the show, IMHO. That whole bit with him imitating Randy last night was an example of the time he wastes each week.

I like Ryan's personality, but I'd much rather hear what the judges have to say than listen to him. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I think the poll at the top is getting things pretty much the way they will end up after this week.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> The three I liked the best .. Kris, Adam and Anoop .. *I really have a hard time understanding why everyone hates Anoop* so much. All I can figure is his looks and the way he dresses because I think he can sing.
> 
> Allison, Allison, Allison .. You were so much better last week. You got back into word slurring this week and it just doesn't suit you.
> 
> ...


Anoop has a great voice with great control.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Lil or Matt is going home. With any luck it will be Lil. However, *I'll be at the show tomorrow*, not sure I really want to hear The Rose again. Once was plenty. :lol:


 Hopefully you'll post details when you get back. Would be interesting to hear about the "live" atmospherics.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I like Kris over Anoop, Matt over Danny, and Allison over Lil ... and Adam over everyone!


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I would guess Lil and Matt are the bottom two

it is getting close to the cutoff

I wonder if they will use their save tonight


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

peak_reception said:


> Hopefully you'll post details when you get back. Would be interesting to hear about the "live" atmospherics.


Yeah, that would be cool .. do you hear the dress rehearsal? etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

peak_reception said:


> Hopefully you'll post details when you get back. Would be interesting to hear about the "live" atmospherics.


Will do. Maybe I should scream out "DBSTALK rules" during a quiet moment. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

heathramos said:


> I would guess Lil and Matt are the bottom two
> 
> it is getting close to the cutoff
> 
> I wonder if they will use their save tonight


Depends .. If it's Kris, Adam, Danny or Allison, I'd say yes .. Matt, Lil or Anoop probably not ..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Lil or Matt is going home. With any luck it will be Lil. However, I'll be at the show tomorrow, not sure I really want to hear The Rose again. Once was plenty. :lol:


Actually once was once too many. 

Stand up and wave to use so we can see you...........................:lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Depends .. If it's Kris, Adam, Danny or Allison, I'd say yes .. Matt, Lil or Anoop probably not ..


I agree. I have to give props to Anoop, tho. He went up a notch in my estimation last night. I thoroughly enjoyed his performance. /steve


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Actually once was once too many.
> 
> Stand up and wave to use so we can see you...........................:lol:


Yeah, if I make it on camera I'll post the video here. Just look for the really old dude. That will be me.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Steve said:


> VFTW is pushing Lil this week. Must be working, because she's #3 on Dial Idol, with Danny on top and Matt and Kris bringing up the rear.
> 
> VFTW did publish this interesting link to a pre-idol video by Allison. Supposedly an original song. Not a bad effort, if it's true. /steve


The song has a definite Kelly Clarkson feel to it. I would not be surprised if she sings it if she makes the Top Three


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Yeah, if I make it on camera I'll post the video here. Just look for the really old dude. That will be me.


Not to worry.....other than Simon....you'll really stand out with that description so we'll surely see ya.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's the dial idol results..


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Ron Barry said:


> Amazing Song Peak.. Really suprising...


 I tried to downplay what was coming when posting the link but yes that was one heckuva surprise! What a heavenly voice. Not hard to see why she never had a chance to do anything with it. To me, that is the core value of A.I. type shows, to give a chance to ugly ducklings like Susan Boyle. Proves the old adage to "Never judge a book by its cover."



> Well Guess I am in the minority. I actually liked Lil's song.. Thought she made it her own and I have to disagree with Simon and I guess the rest of you guys.


 I liked half of it. She did make the other half her own but to me that was the problem. I don't think she is battling high expectations any longer though she certainly was for awhile.


> I also didn't feel Allison had a good night.. Her song started off really odd to me.


 Agreed. The start was underwhelming to say the least, strangely sung and muffled sounding (possibly a sound glitch too?). I hated the stagecraft too with all the rock star wannabe red lighting and herky-jerky camera work. And I can't be the only one is sick of seeing contestants lean down to slap hands with audience members. Give that a rest please. Actually the whole thing came off as rock star wannabe. Not Allison's best effort by a long shot. I'll blame it on that silly Tarantino "mentor." By the way, is his name really pronounced "Qu*I*nton" as Ryan kept repeating the whole time? It's spelled Qu*E*ntin. Guess it doesn't matter. 


> I would suspect Matt, Lil, and Anoop to be bottom three. After tonight I personally would not be surprised if Kris sneaks in. To me him and Adam bring a uniqueness I don't see in the others.


 That will probably be the bottom three although didn't someone post that Lil was showing well on Idol Dial? Looks like you are not alone in your take on how well she did. Or maybe it's a sympathy vote for how Simon basically told her she had no chance before she even sang. That was pretty unfair. I don't think VFTW is having much effect since everyone they've chosen for the last 3 weeks (2-3 i think?) has been eliminated that same week.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Allison, Allison, Allison .. You were so much better last week. You got back into word slurring this week and it just doesn't suit you.


 To me it's not slurring but rather her style of bending and squeezing words. Sometimes she overdoes it. Has to watch that. 


> Lil .. you did "Gospel" up that song, but that song is all about the simplicity not the intricacy. For me, it didn't work at all .. But you looked good


 +1 She looked hot.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> The girl in this clip changed it up and still made The Rose sound good .. Lil could've/should've done something like this and it would have sounded much better. Even if she had someone else play the guitar .. just being intimate while everyone else was being "big" would have made a real difference.


 Nice link. Her voice isn't for me but she did give it a very individual reading. I agree that an intimate approach like that could pay big dividends for some of the contestants who keep trying to prove what big stars they can be. Less is sometimes much more. I wish Alexis and Lil would've done something like that. Lil may still have a chance if dial idol is right.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Will do. Maybe I should scream out "DBSTALK rules" during a quiet moment. :lol:


 :rolling:

If I was there I would stand up and yell "Simon Sucks!!"


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Matt is still my favorite. He did not do the best last night but I think he has had alot of great weeks. I voted for him. I think Danny is way over rated. I hate the cut show cause his face always tells me he thinks he is safe. I want to see one week where he goes to the bottom 3 and gets a gut check. Adam dont seem that way to me though. I hope Lil or Anoop goes home tonight. Chris did good tonight but typically there have beenn several weeks I did not care for him.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

IMHO Lil should go tonight. It's too bad - the girl can sing. It's unfortunate she's unable to use the advice the judges, especially Simon, have given to her. It's Karaoke every week, and it's getting worse.

In order to win, you need innate raw talent, or you need to make it up with intelligence and artistry. If you don't have the brains, then you need to take advice from someone who does. She sure can sing, but she does not not how to use all of that talent, and obviously won't listen to advice on how to use it.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I liked the show last night. I feel sorry for Lil because she did try to "make it her own" (ugh! hate that expression) but it didn't turn out great, nor was it bad. If the judges really want to find a superstar talent then why aren't they helping them pick and choose songs? Not everyone of these contestants have been doing this for years.

Kris, I like him but I thought he messed up the words on 2 occassions and both time where I thought he messed up were 2 very awkward pauses.

Anoop was fantastic as was Adam. Danny was good and I thought Allison was very good until I heard her the 2nd time. I wish she would have sang The Rose.
Matt, eh he is ok but is similar to Lil in he doesn't know what he is doing wrong.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

peak_reception said:


> :rolling:
> 
> If I was there I would stand up and yell "Simon Sucks!!"


That would be really cool.........

.......watching someone get dragged out of the audience in handcuffs.....


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spunkyvision said:


> [...] I wish [Allison] would have sang The Rose.


+1. If we _had_ to hear that song, she would have nailed it, I'm sure. /steve


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The polling results are not public, but I've been consistent since in voting Adam and Kris as my favorites since the finals started. One person I've not been able to get behind is Danny ... he just doesn't do it for me at any level. I know there are a lot of supporters here for him, but I don't find him interesting or entertaining and don't particularly think his voice is anything special - it just seems like every other voice I've heard on the radio. Kris and Adam have that "something else" that makes me stop what I'm doing to pay attention to their performances. Kara says the contestants need to be artists, and to me only two fit the bill right now: Kris and Adam.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> The polling results are not public, but I've been consistent since in voting Adam and Kris as my favorites since the finals started. One person I've not been able to get behind is Danny ... he just doesn't do it for me at any level. I know there are a lot of supporters here for him, but I don't find him interesting or entertaining and don't particularly think his voice is anything special - it just seems like every other voice I've heard on the radio. Kris and Adam have that "something else" that makes me stop what I'm doing to pay attention to their performances. Kara says the contestants need to be artists, and to me only two fit the bill right now: Kris and Adam.


+1+1+1+1+1 !!!!

Danny, for some reason, reminds me of Taylor Hicks. Has nothing to do with the singing ... just awe at the irrational fervor over a mediocre singer, I guess.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HDG said:


> +1+1+1+1+1 !!!!
> 
> Danny, for some reason, reminds me of Taylor Hicks. Has nothing to do with the singing ... just awe at the irrational fervor over a mediocre singer, I guess.


Not to the people I know who watch AI...he's nothing like Hicks at all.

He has a powerful delivery and solid voice - all the judges have repeatedly stated it.

What he doesn't have is consistency is quality song selection - but then - that's pretty much the case for almost all the remaining contestants.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not to the people I know who watch AI...he's nothing like Hicks at all.
> 
> He has a powerful delivery and solid voice - all the judges have repeatedly stated it.
> 
> What he doesn't have is consistency is quality song selection - but then - that's pretty much the case for almost all the remaining contestants.


Like I said, it has nothing to do with the singing. Even with a good song selection, I don't get the hoopla. Guess you just gotta be there.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I think a lot of Danny's popularity stems from having recently lost his wife, and the nice "audition" story of him and his best friend both making it to Hollywood. My wife and daughter both like him a lot because of that, I think.

I suspect Simon may have tried to jog the audience's memory a bit last night, with his "I know that song had personal meaning for you..." comment. /steve


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> He has a powerful delivery and solid voice - all the judges have repeatedly stated it.


As if I'd trust the judges! :lol:


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Adam is destined for Broadway. He'll never be a rock/pop star. I'm not a big fan of screaming songs.


The first time Adam appeared on Idol my girlfriend immediately recognized him from the production of *Wicked* that she attended at the Pantages in Hollywood.

I think he's an incredibly talented stage performer, but I wouldn't want to listen to his screaming, screechy voice recorded.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

ajc68 said:


> I think he's an incredibly talented stage performer, but I wouldn't want to listen to his screaming, screechy voice recorded.


It's doubtful you're in the target audience for Adam, then. It seems that Adam is more like the 80's rock bands with the screaming lead singers, but he could do the 'screamo' thing that has gotten popular today (I'm not a fan, BTW).

Here's a tame one that I do like because there's not that much screamo ... and the rest of the song is pretty good. There's also a non-screamo version 






But here's more the type of music I think Adam will be singing ...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HDG said:


> Danny, for some reason, reminds me of Taylor Hicks. Has nothing to do with the singing ... just awe at the irrational fervor over a mediocre singer, I guess.


Danny's no Taylor Hicks, but his glasses are definitely a draw .. Plus Danny had some early on greats (especially in Hollywood). What he hasn't done I think is really upped his game. Archuleta has the same issue last year ..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like LIL just dodged her exit bullet (again)....


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

The elimination shows get more tedious and predictable all the time. Yeah it was a surprise when Matt was kept but he did sing better than Tuesday night (not that the judges were listening, but he did). He took down the window dressing and just sang the song for a change. 

Disco is next :blush:


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Lil should have been the one. With two next week we can only hope she is one of them


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Looks like LIL just dodged her exit bullet (again)....


 What are the odds that Lil sings Donna Summer?


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

Am I the only one who kinda hopes that the judges/producers saving a contestant that "can't win the competition" to increase the drama/ratings next week with a double elimination ultimately backfires and results in the elimination of a contestant that they want to win/will actually have a career after AI is over?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, that would be cool .. do you hear the dress rehearsal? etc. etc. etc.


Well, it was a blast to see. We got there around 3:00PM, stood on our feet for four and a half hours straight. We stood in the pits on Randy's right, about five feet from the stage. The whole studio was so much smaller than I imagined. I was a little bummed that Miley Cyrus and Jennifer Hudson were not even there. Both of their performances were filmed two weeks ago. I did not know AI filmed the guest performances in advanced using a completely different crowd. The guy responsible for entertaining the crowd during the commercial breaks said that was a normal occurrence. Anyhow, we watched their performances on the large screen. My seven year old daughter was so jealous that my wife and I got to see Zac Efron. Lastly, the sound during the dialogue was really bad. It was very hard to hear. However, Matt's live performance sounded great! The band had a great sound. The show loses a lot of its magic when you're actually there. However, it was real cool to see the AI machine in action. I was on camera a few quick times. Here's the best screenshot of Hutchinshouse and my wife (both in red circle).

Peace!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Very nice Mr. Hutch. Give us a bit of a clue as to how the house sound system is set up. Is it one central cluster of speakers up in the air or is it a split flown rig or a couple of stacked rigs???? I would suspect a couple of flown line arrays on either side of the performance area.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

They threw away the save last night.
That kid was way overdue to go home. :nono2:

I'd like to hear Adam do some Led Zeppelin or White Stripes.
His voice is OK for certain types of songs, but I think Danny has more universal appeal, and he's not as annyoing to watch.

Allison has great talent, but she looks a bit too much like a troll doll for my tastes.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Mylie Cyrus sounded better than any of the idol contestants.
I know she's a pro and a big hit and all, but I'd never really listened to her before last night.
When sh finished, I commented to my wife that when she turns 18, Billy Ray may as well step off the planet, because she will not have to carry him anymore.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Very nice Mr. Hutch. Give us a bit of a clue as to how the house sound system is set up. Is it one central cluster of speakers up in the air or is it a split flown rig or a couple of stacked rigs???? I would suspect a couple of flown line arrays on either side of the performance area.


I did not see many speakers. Most had to be behind walls and/or under the stage. The problem with the dialogue was volume. They really didn't pump the dialogue. A few times during the show we couldn't hear them talking at all. Perhaps they had the volume low due to feedback or echo. I can tell you the speakers sounded great when they cranked the volume. The drums sounded crystal clear. Some of the deepest bass I've ever heard. I could feel the thump in my kneecaps.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I did not see many speakers. Most had to be behind walls and/or under the stage. The problem with the dialogue was volume. They really didn't pump the dialogue. A few times during the show we couldn't hear them talking at all. Perhaps they had the volume low due to feedback or echo. I can tell you the speakers sounded great when they cranked the volume. The drums sounded crystal clear. Some of the deepest bass I've ever heard. I could feel the thump in my kneecaps.


Appreciated your the onsite report....very interesting and also entertaining.

I'm not surprised about the guest performances being taped perviously, as this technique is used for alot of "production programming", even when they tell folks its "live".

At least you have an intereting tale to tell your friends...and got to see something most of us will never get to see.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Should be an interesting week next week. As Simon said to Matt... "the bad news is next week is Disco week".

There's probably more chance that Lil can wow us with a great Donna Summer number, e.g, than Matt or Kris will, IMHO. I don't think the genre will be a problem for Allison, Danny or Anoop, so with two going next Wednesday, Matt and Kris may have added pressure.

I'd love to know what the current Vegas odds are on Adam choosing "YMCA"! Could actually be an awesome production #, if they could get guy back-up singers for him on that particular show! :lol:

/steve


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> There's probably more chance that Lil can wow us with a great Donna Summer number, e.g, than Matt or Kris will, IMHO.


 I think you've nailed it. How are Matt and Kris going to cope with disco week?! Anoop will cope but will it come across as the worst karaoke ever? Stay tuned for next week's episode of "As the World (of idol wannabes) Turns." Honestly, it should be fun 


> I'd love to know what the current Vegas odds are on Adam choosing "YMCA"!


 :lol: Now THAT would really be something!


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Love Him: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30146298/

Or Hate Him: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30146299/

Adam is a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

peak_reception said:


> Adam is a force to be reckoned with!


...at least for the time being...


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

And so is Allison!









Pebbles Power!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> What are the odds that Lil sings Donna Summer?


Ooh ... creepy. My wife said the exact same thing last night.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDG said:


> Ooh ... creepy. My wife said the exact same thing last night.


Think about it, though. Lil's vocal skills are probably more like Donna's than they were like Tina's. Might be unwise of her to NOT take advantage of that fact.

Of course, if she does do Donna and gets Simon as a judge, he's probably already working on the proper pronunciation of the word "Karaoke".  /steve


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Steve said:


> Should be an interesting week next week. As Simon said to Matt... "the bad news is next week is Disco week".


That's what I don't get about the show's format.
They criticize the contestants for not being current and relevant, yet they ask them to sing stuff from another era. 

QT was surpirisngly one of the best celebrity coaches I've seen them have on there. He has an eye for talent and he knows how to convey constructive criticism for maximum impact.
I'd still be creeped out if he were in the same room with me. You know he's got to be sizing you up for how you'd look all chopped up or headless.

If Adam does the Bee Gees, I'm switching it off. :nono2:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Well, it was a blast to see. We got there around 3:00PM, stood on our feet for four and a half hours straight. We stood in the pits on Randy's right, about five feet from the stage. The whole studio was so much smaller than I imagined.


Nice to hear some inside detail .. Thanks.

As for the guest entertainers .. I've always thought they were taped earlier. Often the Judges weren't even in the seats, although more recently, I'm seeing the Judges, but I swear they are stand-ins vs. the real thing.

It seemed to me that the group performance was both live and not lip-synced this week vs. previous weeks this year. What's the real story?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

peak_reception said:


> I think you've nailed it. How are Matt and Kris going to cope with disco week?! Anoop will cope but will it come across as the worst karaoke ever?


My disco knowledge is rather limited, but I imagine there will be enough ELO and Bee Gees songs to go around ...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Perhaps Adam will sing _Le freak_


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I would love to see Anoop do Stayin' Alive by the Bee Gees for that is basically what he has been doing the past few weeks.

He could also wear an outfit like John Travolta wore in Saturday night fever.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

And I wanna see Adam singin' this! :lol:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2b1a0_village-people-ymca-version-origina_music


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, as for the votes .. Our panel seems to have gotten it right .. Lil & Matt were clearly the lowest vote getters and both ended up in the (theoretical) bottom 2.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Perhaps Adam will sing _Le freak_


I was thinking that _Disco Duck_ would suit him. :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Oh, as for the votes .. Our panel seems to have gotten it right ..


If Allison doesn't make any mistakes over the next four-five weeks, we may also have the right "final two", like 'em or not. /steve


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Who's going to do "Funkytown"?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Who's going to do "Funkytown"?


Ah - that just reminded me ... I liked Pseudo Echo's version of Funky Town.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Nice to hear some inside detail .. Thanks.
> 
> As for the guest entertainers .. I've always thought they were taped earlier. Often the Judges weren't even in the seats, although more recently, I'm seeing the Judges, but I swear they are stand-ins vs. the real thing.
> 
> It seemed to me that the group performance was both live and not lip-synced this week vs. previous weeks this year. What's the real story?


Yes, you nailed it. They had stand-ins too. One time during a 5 second shot all four of the judge's chairs had stand-ins. It was kind of funny to see from the front. All of the stand-ins had the very same hairdos as the judges. The Randy stand-in was like 6.4 and roughly 210 pounds. :lol: During the commercial breaks the judges all had their personally bodyguards. Paula and Ryan were very cool & signing autographs during the commercial breaks. The other thing that shocked me, the judges were truly drinking Coke. Diet and regular. One of the prop guys spent about 10 minutes making sure the logos on the Coke cups were perfectly positioned. The other thing I thought was funny, they even told us how to clap (hands above head). This way our hands matched the taped performances when they transitioned from taped to a live shot. About 2 minutes before going live Lil looked very nervous. Most of the other Idols didn't look that nervous.

Yup, the group song was indeed live. They actually sounded great.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Well, it was a blast to see.


 Hutch, will you be there again next week?

:blush: :joy: :blush: :joy: :blush: :joy: :blush: :joy:

:blush: :joy: :blush: :joy: . :scratch: . :blush: :joy:

:blush: :joy: :blush: :joy: :blush: :joy: :blush: :joy:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

iTunes version of the Top 7 are up on formerlyrusselites YouTube page
http://www.youtube.com/user/formerlyrusselites


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> Think about it, though. Lil's vocal skills are probably more like Donna's than they were like Tina's. Might be unwise of her to NOT take advantage of that fact.
> 
> Of course, if she does do Donna and gets Simon as a judge, he's probably already working on the proper pronunciation of the word "Karaoke".  /steve


Actually, my wife said that Lil only picks divas to copy. I, OTOH, think she's desperate for Simon's approval.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> If Adam does the Bee Gees, I'm switching it off. :nono2:


My guess is a Queen number.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDG said:


> Actually, my wife said that Lil only picks divas to copy. I, OTOH, think she's desperate for Simon's approval.


If, by some fluke, Lil makes it to the week the judges pick the songs (probably final "4" this year?), I'd love it to be Simon in her case, just to see what he thinks she should sing.

Of course if it's up to him, he'll probably want to choose the likely winner's song. 

BTW, my daughter told me today that starting last night, Simon will actually go into the Wednesday night show knowing who the low-vote contestant is. Only him, and not the other judges. Not sure what that means, but it's an interesting tidbit. /steve


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> If, by some fluke, Lil makes it to the week the judges pick the songs (probably final "4" this year?), I'd love it to be Simon in her case, just to see what he thinks she should sing.
> 
> Of course if it's up to him, he'll probably want to choose the likely winner's song.
> 
> BTW, my daughter told me today that starting last night, Simon will actually go into the Wednesday night show knowing who the low-vote contestant is. Only him, and not the other judges. Not sure what that means, but it's an interesting tidbit. /steve


Not too sure Lil's gonna make it that long. I expect she'll be leaving next week along with Matt.

No idea why Simon needs to be in the know about the low vote-getter. Must have something to do with the producers and time management.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDG said:


> No idea why Simon needs to be in the know about the low vote-getter. Must have something to do with the producers and time management.


Now that I think about it, it might have had something to do with the fact that he had the final say on the "save". Now that there are none left, probably doesn't matter. /steve


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> Ah - that just reminded me ... I liked Pseudo Echo's version of Funky Town.


Not bad. The original was recorded by a bunch of Minneapolis studio guys (there was no real band called "Lipps Inc.). The recording was done at Sound 80 Studios. A few years later the Sound 80 building, a world class studio at the time, was leased to the company that I worked for, a pro audio company. This really was a waste of a beautiful studio space. My office was carved into a corner of the Studio A main room. The drum booth was made into another office. The wide open space and control room were made into the showroom. I used to bring a friend's band in on Sunday afternoons to do some recording and experimenting with new equipment. It was a great way to learn about things that had just come in the door (and have some fun play time in a nice facility). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_80


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't understand at all why they used the "save" this week. Since they have no "saves" left, it really seems a waste to me. Of course, they could feel that with only 7 "players" left, they may have felt that they might not ever need to use it in future weeks. Obviously, two will go away next week, leaving only five left, probably the five most deserving to be there. We shall see.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

peak_reception said:


> Hutch, will you be there again next week?
> 
> :blush: :joy: :blush: :joy: :blush: :joy: :blush: :joy:
> 
> ...


Nope. I had tickets for one week only.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Though I think Matt has talent, I also agree it was a waste of a save. He does not have a chance... Going to really suck if next week Allison, Kris, Adam or Danny end up in the bottom because I do think they all have a shot though Adam to me has more than a few car length and will have to blow a tire for someone else to cross the finish line.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HDG said:


> My guess is a Queen number.


That was my thought as well .. (for Adam)


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

HDG said:


> My guess is a Queen number.





Doug Brott said:


> That was my thought as well .. (for Adam)


Queen? Disco?

:box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> Now that I think about it, it might have had something to do with the fact that he had the final say on the "save". Now that there are none left, probably doesn't matter. /steve


One of the rules for saving a singer stated it had to be unanimous, so given that stipulation if any one of the judges wanted to say no, then there was no save. Each week the judges have been wishy-washy about finalizing the decision so Simon was always the one who'd finally come out and be Mr. Meanie, saying what the other judges were thinking: "No". So was he just the last one that needed to be convinced last night?

Ont thing that confused me about last night is Simon told Ryan after the final 2 were revealed that he would consider saving one of the singers, and that singer would be surprised. It was surmised that he was referring to saving Lil, and then shortly after he saves Matt. So he thinks Matt would have been surprised?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

If they're going to use this new "save" system....at least use it on someone who stands out as deserving because they are legitimately a final 2-3 finalist. 

That did not happen this week. The whole bottom 3 was expendable, and 2 of them will likely go next week anyway. Makes no sense.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Queen? Disco?
> 
> :box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box:


_Dancing Queen_


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> One of the rules for saving a singer stated it had to be unanimous, so given that stipulation if any one of the judges wanted to say no, then there was no save. Each week the judges have been wishy-washy about finalizing the decision so Simon was always the one who'd finally come out and be Mr. Meanie, saying what the other judges were thinking: "No". So was he just the last one that needed to be convinced last night?


Honestly, I think Simon had already agreed to the save which is why Paula was like "What?" when Simon started talking .. Simon was basically saying that Matt was lucky to be saved, but that he was going to be saved. Perhaps the one "surprised" was really Simon himself


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If they're going to use this new "save" system....at least use it on someone who stands out as deserving because they are legitimately a final 2-3 finalist.
> 
> That did not happen this week. The whole bottom 3 was expendable, and 2 of them will likely go next week anyway. Makes no sense.


It's called Drama ..


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> One of the rules for saving a singer stated it had to be unanimous, so given that stipulation if any one of the judges wanted to say no, then there was no save. [...]


Actually, Simon refuted that on Leno last month. About 8 minutes in here, when asked if the save had to be "unamimous", Simon tells Leno (and I'm paraphrasing), "I have the final say, but I listen to the others." /steve


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> Actually, Simon refuted that on Leno last month. About 8 minutes in here, when asked if the save had to be "unamimous", Simon tells Leno (and I'm paraphrasing), "I have the final say, but I listen to the others." /steve


Wow, thanks. I wasn't aware of that. How odd that to find out the rules of how the American Idol competition works you should ignore what Ryan Seacrest says when the new rule is introduced and instead go to a late night talk show on a different network.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Disco Week predictions anyone?

Someone will do "I Will Survive" Adam or Lil?
Allison: "I Love the Night Life"
Matt: "Stayin' Alive"
Anoop: "How Deep is Your Love?"


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> Queen? Disco?
> 
> :box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box:


Yup. They weren't widely identified with Disco, but they (1) made at least one Disco release (_Another One Bites The Dust_), and (2) they were at their height of popularity during the Disco craze years (mid 70s).


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

HDG said:


> Yup. They weren't widely identified with Disco, but they (1) made at least one Disco release (_Another One Bites The Dust_), and (2) they were at their height of popularity during the Disco craze years (mid 70s).


I wouldn't consider "Another One Bites the Dust" a disco release, more of pop/funk song. Too much guitar.

Seriously, :box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box:


----------



## davidjplatt (Sep 22, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> I wish we could've heard THIS Tuesday night! :lol:


You've got that right. The shame about Susan Boyle is that she has spent a good part of her adult life in obscurity.

There aren't many people with that kind of a voice - she is amazing and I hope she wins it all.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> I wouldn't consider "Another One Bites the Dust" a disco release, more of pop/funk song. Too much guitar.
> 
> Seriously, :box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box:


I suppose you could take that up with Wiki. Maybe add a disclaimer of your own.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

HDG said:


> I suppose you could take that up with Wiki. Maybe add a disclaimer of your own.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Another_One_Bites_the_Dust


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Another_One_Bites_the_Dust


"*Genre *Funk rock, Disco"


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> "*Genre *Funk rock, Disco"


"Another One Bites the Dust" is a 1980 funk-rock song from the English rock band Queen.

Seriously, don't make me come out there...
:box::box::box::box::box::box:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I hope someone does one of these Bee Gee songs: http://www.myspace.com/letsmaketragedyhappen


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> "Another One Bites the Dust" is a 1980 funk-rock song from the English rock band Queen.
> 
> Seriously, don't make me come out there...
> :box::box::box::box::box::box:


Hey .. I'm just quoting the page that you linked


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> "Another One Bites the Dust" is a 1980 funk-rock song from the English rock band Queen.
> 
> Seriously, don't make me come out there...
> :box::box::box::box::box::box:


Way to only quote the part of the wiki that suits your argument. :lol:

Written by bassist John Deacon, the song was a worldwide crossover hit, hitting number one on the U.S. Billboard Hot 100, #2 on the R&B charts and the *Disco Top 100*, and #7 in the UK Singles Chart.

Call me crazy, but somebody considers it a disco song for it to make the disco top 100.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Way to only quote the part of the wiki that suits your argument. :lol:
> 
> Written by bassist John Deacon, the song was a worldwide crossover hit, hitting number one on the U.S. Billboard Hot 100, #2 on the R&B charts and the *Disco Top 100*, and #7 in the UK Singles Chart.
> 
> Call me crazy, but somebody considers it a disco song for it to make the disco top 100.


I wouldn't go hanging your hat on that Sharkie_Fan... The key is crossover hit. If it was popular in the clubs, then a song would make the Disco list. Doesn't necessarily make the song a "disco" song. Nobody's going to mistake "Another One Bites The Dust" for a Bee Gees song.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Disco week competition will likely end up a clear "sink or swim" session, where people are either very good or very bad, and not much in between.

That may simplify determining the 2 new departees...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Rob-NovA said:


> I wouldn't go hanging your hat on that Sharkie_Fan... The key is crossover hit. If it was popular in the clubs, then a song would make the Disco list. Doesn't necessarily make the song a "disco" song. Nobody's going to mistake "Another One Bites The Dust" for a Bee Gees song.


Rob... I agree with you 100%... the key is crossover hit. The song "Another one bites the dust" is from a funky rock band that crossed over and met with success in the disco genre.

Nobody's arguing that Queen is a disco band...

... but the song had success in the disco genre and makes it reasonable choice for someone to perform this week.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Nobody's arguing that Queen is a disco band...
> 
> ... but the song had success in the disco genre and makes it reasonable choice for someone to perform this week.


And that's the bottom line: It doesn't matter what anyone in this thread thinks. If you hear the song on Disco Night, then the producers decided it qualified as a disco song.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I could see Adam doing Kiss Back in the New York Groove but I'm pretty sure they wouldn't consider it disco enough.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK .. I just decided the song Lil should sing .. And it actually hit the scene in 1982.

"It's Raining Men" originally sung by The Weather Girls


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

Some might argue Adam should sing that.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

AllenE said:


> Some might argue Adam should sing that.


:icon_lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Everyone better bring their "A" game this week...especially with 2 of them being cut.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Everyone better bring their "A" game this week...especially with 2 of them being cut.


Bring your "A" game to disco week...

I think that's an oxymoron!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Bring your "A" game to disco week...
> 
> I think that's an oxymoron!


Ya. For many of the contestants, disco week's more a matter of simply "_Stayin' Alive!_" :lol: /steve


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Disco, Schmisco ... Lil and Matt are still in trouble, IMHO.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDG said:


> Disco, Schmisco ... Lil and Matt are still in trouble, IMHO.


There are those that believe folks vote based on a single night's performance, and not a singer's "body of work", so to speak. If true, it's probably not far-fetched to think that stylistically, Kris and Matt are probably the two that face the greatest risk on "disco" night.

I personally think Lil should be voted-off next, but if she picks the right song, this could be a good week for her. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> There are those that believe folks vote based on a single night's performance, and not a singer's "body of work", so to speak. If true, it's probably not far-fetched to think that stylistically, Kris and Matt are probably the two that face the greatest risk on "disco" night.
> 
> I personally think Lil should be voted-off next, but if she picks the right song, this could be a good week for her. Just my .02. /steve


You may be right, Steve, but it just seems like Lil and Matt have had a lot of single nights. Of course, if I had to give either one an edge, I'd give it to Matt ... but I wouldn't be too quick in naming Kris as his replacement. I'll take Kris over Matt.

Anoop, OTOH, would do nicely. I wouldn't mind him and Lil appearing on Idol Extra, taking a bow. The only downside to all of this is having to re-hear two dreadful swan-songs. Yeah, I know, they haven't even sung them the first time yet. Just goes to show you how much faith I have in their consistency and bodies-of-work.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't get me wrong. I'm not from the "what have you sung for me lately" school. 

Unless something totally wows me in the next couple of weeks, or Allison makes a major boo-boo, my guess for final four would be Adam, Allison, Danny and Kris.

Final three? Adam, Allison, Danny

Final two? Adam and Allison

Winner? Adam

Just my .02.

/steve


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

With any luck Lil will sing "A fifth of Beethoven" (Walter Murphy version)  !rolling


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Steve said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'm not from the "what have you sung for me lately" school.
> 
> Unless something totally wows me in the next couple of weeks, or Allison makes a major boo-boo, my guess for final four would be Adam, Allison, Danny and Kris.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, not in the what have you sung for me lately group.

I agree with your final 4, but I'm not sure Allison makes it to the final 2. I'm not sure she's building up a following like she'll need to get past Danny, and maybe even Kris.

There's something about her - and I can't put my finger on exactly what it is - that I cannot stand. She has loads of talent, and yet something about her is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me. I can't quite nail down what it is. And, given her few trips to the bottom 3, I wonder if there aren't other people who feel the way I do.

Kris, with a few good performances, could jump past Danny into the final 2, I think.

It seems the voting trends towards voting ONLY on this week, so any of these four could stumble giving someone a chance to sneak by... though I don't anticipate that happening... since it would require the 'sneaker' to do something other than suck, which if they haven't figured out how not to suck yet, I don't see them pulling off a miracle comeback!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

+1, _Steve_ and _Sharkie_.

That would be a hoot, _Hutchinshouse,_ I'm trying to picture her humming it. :lol:


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> OK .. I just decided the song Lil should sing .. And it actually hit the scene in 1982.
> 
> "It's Raining Men" originally sung by The Weather Girls


Just catching up, and I agree completely. Although, I was going to be a bit sneaky and suggest she sing "Homer Simpson's Favorite song".


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I see where the Gospel Music Channel (GMC) is airing a documentary of American Idol.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090420/ap_en_tv/tv_american_idol_documentary_4

D* customers will get to see it. E* doesn't carry GMC.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> There's something about [Allison] - and I can't put my finger on exactly what it is - that I cannot stand. She has loads of talent, and yet something about her is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me. I can't quite nail down what it is. And, given her few trips to the bottom 3, I wonder if there aren't other people who feel the way I do.


While Randy keeps raving about her voice (despite being young), Allison's problem is two-fold .. Age and Experience .. There's no doubt she'll do well, but it's not quite there yet.

Adam and Danny are both polished a bit more .. although they will almost certainly go in different directions when Idol is over.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I wonder how the perception of Anoop would change if he sang "Brick House?"


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> There's something about her - and I can't put my finger on exactly what it is - that I cannot stand. She has loads of talent, and yet something about her is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me. I can't quite nail down what it is. And, given her few trips to the bottom 3, I wonder if there aren't other people who feel the way I do.


Yeah, me, too. I think it's something physical. Her overall look or her crooked smile or apparent smugness (former Mexican Quinceanera reality contestant) - I can't decide. And I agree that she has talent, but it doesn't hold a candle to the likes of Adam or Kris or even Danny.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I wonder how the perception of Anoop would change if he sang "Brick House?"


Simon would croak.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Speaking of Allison...


HDG said:


> Yeah, me, too. I think it's something physical. Her overall look or her crooked smile or apparent smugness (former Mexican Quinceanera reality contestant) - I can't decide. And I agree that she has talent, but it doesn't hold a candle to the likes of Adam or Kris or even Danny.


 To paraphrase B.S... :box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box: Allison's candle power is equal to Adam's and easily outshines the other two you mention.  As to whether she is irritating or not, that's a completely subjective matter  Many people find Adam and Danny smug and irritating too. [heck, some people even think I'm smug and irritating ] . Kris is probably the only one who doesn't irritate anyone. Personally I find them all likeable. 

A shame that two contestants will get eliminated on the basis of disco week. I'm looking forward to it simply as good entertainment :eek2: but musical value will probably be minimal


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> Speaking of Allison... To paraphrase B.S... :box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box: Allison's candle power is equal to Adam's and easily outshines the other two you mention.  As to whether she is irritating or not, that's a completely subjective matter  Many people find Adam and Danny smug and irritating too. [heck, some people even think I'm smug and irritating ] . Kris is probably the only one who doesn't irritate anyone. Personally I find them all likeable.
> 
> A shame that two contestants will get eliminated on the basis of disco week. I'm looking forward to it simply as good entertainment :eek2: but musical value will probably be minimal


Not B.S., _peak,_ just an opinion. In fact, no more of an opinion than yours ... but at least I stop short of the personal.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDG said:


> Yeah, me, too. I think it's something physical. Her overall look or her crooked smile or apparent smugness (former Mexican Quinceanera reality contestant) - I can't decide. And I agree that she has talent, but it doesn't hold a candle to the likes of Adam or Kris or even Danny.


I like them both, but I'd be surprised if we even remember who Kris or Danny are a year from now. Melinda Doolittle and Blake Lewis were much more talented than either, IMHO, and we don't hear much about them. Nor do we even hear much about Jordin, to be honest. At least not in the Carrie Underwood, Jennifer Hudson, Kelly Clarkson or Daughtry sense.

Like them or not, my gut tells me we _will _be hearing more about Adam and Allison. Just a feeling. /steve


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Like them or not, my gut tells me we will be hearing more about Adam and Allison. Just a feeling.


I am in agreement here and also think that they will be the last two standing. Both are unique, which could be an advantage or disadvantage on the show, but I do think that both will do well after the show.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

No doubt we'll hear from Adam. I rank him way up there with the Clay's and the Daughtry's.

Maybe from Allison, too, although I'll never place her in the same camp as Melinda, Carrie or Katharine. IMHO (gotta be careful here) she seems more suited to a Pickler or a Bennett (as in _Paris Bennett_).


----------



## eyalas (Aug 11, 2007)

On the surface, disco week sounds pretty awful, but there is nothing in the rules that states that the contestants must sings Disco Style. The contestants that will do well will take a disco song and change the arangement to something more contemporary. Most of them don't have that kind of creativity. It will be interesting to see what Adam comes up with.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

HDG said:


> No doubt we'll hear from Adam. I rank him way up there with the Clay's and the Daughtry's.
> 
> Maybe from Allison, too, although I'll never place her in the same camp as Melinda, Carrie or Katharine. IMHO (gotta be careful here) she seems more suited to a Pickler or a Bennett (as in _Paris Bennett_).


I bet Kellie Pickler has sold more albums than Katherine McPhee. 

And I think, as much as I dislike her, the rest of the crew here is right on Allison. The world is going to hear alot more from her. The judges have compared her on more than one occasion to Kelly Clarkson, and if you really look for them, I can see some similarities there.

Get her a little bit of training, some maturity & experience, and some work in the studio, and she'll be pretty good.

If you doubt it, go to this website and listen to her music. On her season of Idol, she sounded more like a sick goat than a pop star. Amazing what a little training, some maturity, and some help from the studio guys can do for a person!

Allison, IMO, is far more talented than Carmen Rasmusen ever was. She'll be around a while, whether *I* like it or not. :lol:


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

eyalas said:


> On the surface, disco week sounds pretty awful, but there is nothing in the rules that states that the contestants must sings Disco Style. The contestants that will do well will take a disco song and change the arangement to something more contemporary. Most of them don't have that kind of creativity. It will be interesting to see what Adam comes up with.


I'm actually far more interested to see what Kris comes up with.

Adam has had some bizarre arrangements in his songs (shall I harp on Ring of Fire a little more here? )

Kris has had some really creative arrangements, and I'm curious to see what he can do to make a disco song less disco and, by extension, more better.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Kris has had some really creative arrangements, and I'm curious to see what he can do to make a disco song less disco and, by extension, more better.


Good point! No reason they have to make a disco song sound like a disco song!

I think Simon put me in the wrong frame of mind with his "bad news, next week is Disco" comment. D'oh!  /steve


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

HDG said:


> Not B.S., _peak,_ just an opinion. In fact, no more of an opinion than yours ... but at least I stop short of the personal.


The "B.S." was me, although it was technically plagiarism, not paraphrasing...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> The "B.S." was me, although it was technically plagiarism, not paraphrasing...


Profuse apologies. :blush:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I bet Kellie Pickler has sold more albums than Katherine McPhee.
> 
> And I think, as much as I dislike her, the rest of the crew here is right on Allison. The world is going to hear alot more from her. The judges have compared her on more than one occasion to Kelly Clarkson, and if you really look for them, I can see some similarities there.
> 
> ...


I, OTOH, choose the stubborn road. I just don't see much in the way of Allison. She'll put out a record or two and then folks will realize they can't destinguish her from other female vocalists ... bye-bye 15-minutes. Like I said before, I can't specifically place my dislike for her, but I can say that I've never shared the judge's irrational exhuberance for her voice. I guess the more people gush over someone you don't like, the bigger your dislike gets. 

Yeah, you're right ... MCfever had fewer than Pickler, but I was (fat-fingeredly) comparing Pickler's inexperience in general with that of Allison. I always liked Kat much more than the moron that ended up winning it. I had to accept it, but I didn't have to like it.

Is Carmen still around? Maybe that was a better example, although I tried to keep my name dropping to those who became relative household names.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

HDG said:


> Not B.S., _peak,_ just an opinion. In fact, no more of an opinion than yours ... but at least I stop short of the personal.


 Had to leave right after I posted or I would've seen this sooner; B.S. stood for BattleScott and the way he posts the boxing icon. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

HDG said:


> No doubt we'll hear from Adam. I rank him way up there with the Clay's and the Daughtry's.
> 
> Maybe from Allison, too, although I'll never place her in the same camp as Melinda, Carrie or Katharine. IMHO (gotta be careful here) she seems more suited to a Pickler or a Bennett (as in _Paris Bennett_).


 Kellie Pickler performed recently on A.I. I don't remember anyone saying anything about it here but she was awful imho; thin-voiced, off-pitch, and shouty. Seems like a very nice person though


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

eyalas said:


> On the surface, disco week sounds pretty awful, but there is nothing in the rules that states that the contestants must sings Disco Style.


 Very good point!


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

BattleScott said:


> The "B.S." was me, although it was technically plagiarism, not paraphrasing...


 Actually "borrowing" would be most accurate :box::box::box::box::box:  But come to think of it, B.S. is probably not the most forum-friendly way of shortening your user name. I'll avoid that in the future.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

HDG said:


> I, OTOH, choose the stubborn road. I just don't see much in the way of Allison. She'll put out a record or two and then folks will realize they can't destinguish her from other female vocalists ... bye-bye 15-minutes.


 I can think of various ways people might not like Allison, but that certainly wouldn't be among them. Her voice and delivery is very unique.


> Like I said before, I can't specifically place my dislike for her, but I can say that I've never shared the judge's irrational exhuberance for her voice.


 There's nothing irrational about it. A voice like that comes along once in a blue moon 

And from Sharkie regarding Carmen Rasmusen (also with relevance to Kellie Pickler):


> If you doubt it, go to this website and listen to her music. On her season of Idol, she sounded more like a sick goat than a pop star. Amazing what a little training, some maturity, and some help from the studio guys can do for a person!


 Especially that last one! Ask R.K.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Allison to me reminds me of a cross between Kelly Clarkson and a female that was one Super Nova ("Delana I think was here name"). Got that raspy voice thing going that gives here a more uniqueness to her. Personally I think Delana is more unique and really liked here a lot. Much more than the winner of that show but I am wondering off topic. 

Allison does have a unique voice though I think in terms of versatility, Kris and Adam offer a lot more and that is why I would not be suprised to see them in the top #2. Danny I think also suffers from less versatility. What might do Adam in is he does go out there and though I find myself going WOW... amazing.. I can see where others might find it odd. Kris on the other hand stays within bounds and has offered some uniqueness that I personally have only seen Adam delivery on. The other remaining contestents are excellent singers, but I don't think they score high in the uniqueness factor. 

Don't get me wrong.. Allison and Danny still have good shots to be in the finals... Just think Kris and Adam to me are in the top 2 spots.. Of course... Remember Idol is not just a singing/performing contest and that has been proven time and time again.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Megan Joy's voice and delivery was way up there on the uniqueness scale. It does take more than just being unique. 

Kris might wear the best on a CD album listened to over and over. 

Adam and Allison would be great in live shows. Adam because he is so theatrically compelling (and with great vocals), Allison because her "live" performances to me always outshine her studio takes. Both A & A have great stage energy. 

I once thought Danny would take the whole thing (after Jesus Take the Wheel) but he has seemed one-dimensional to me since then. 

Lil, Anoop, and Matt may still have something more to offer but they'd better hurry up. Time is not on their side at this point in the competition.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> OK .. I just decided the song Lil should sing .. And it actually hit the scene in 1982.
> 
> "It's Raining Men" originally sung by The Weather Girls


Given the the ratio of male contestants to women, "It's Raining Men" would best be saved for the group performance on elimination night.



peak_reception said:


> Speaking of Allison... To paraphrase B.S... :box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box::box: Allison's candle power is equal to Adam's and easily outshines the other two you mention.  As to whether she is irritating or not, that's a completely subjective matter  Many people find Adam and Danny smug and irritating too. [heck, some people even think I'm smug and irritating ] . Kris is probably the only one who doesn't irritate anyone. Personally I find them all likeable.


I pretty much agree. Allison is the one person this year that I can easily foresee having a true career in music. The problem is that left to her own devices it would probably be the kind of career that only occasionally produced big pop hits. If the Idol producers get their hands on her, it will be a bunch of Kelly Clarkson retreads.

I don't "get" the smugness comment about her. (She seemed genuinely surprised when Simon praised her last week.) Perhaps it's because she does doesn't say anything, probably stemming from the negative reaction she got early on from the judges when Simon said she was too depressing and she responded with something like "It's not like I'm up here cutting myself," which I thought was probably the best comment I heard from a contestant all season. The problem with Allison, as a potential winner, is I suspect that the teenagers that vote don't find her very relatable.

I also agree about Kris. He's the dark horse. Adam and Danny are the best "contestants" this year in that they know how to style their performances to most please the show. But Adam is capable of doing something completely off the wall/semi-interesting that will turn off some voters (Besides, he already been "discovered" through the show) and Danny has been very inconsistent of late, even though the judges are still stuck on him. Kris could easily slip into the final two. He's non-offensive, sincere, and has some talent.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peak_reception said:


> I once thought Danny would take the whole thing (after Jesus Take the Wheel) but he has seemed one-dimensional to me since then.


Ya. I keep hoping for him to have another _JTTW_ moment, to heat the competition up a little. He's sounding more and more like this year's David Archuletta, tho, great voice, but one-dimensional, as you say. /steve


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> Had to leave right after I posted or I would've seen this sooner; B.S. stood for BattleScott and the way he posts the boxing icon. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


Nothing a thicker skin wouldn't solve. My apologies again.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> I can think of various ways people might not like Allison, but that certainly wouldn't be among them. Her voice and delivery is very unique.


Yea, likes and dislikes are that way. I see (hear) little in her voice that I would consider unique.



peak_reception said:


> There's nothing irrational about it. A voice like that comes along once in a blue moon


You mean Adam, right?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> _[...]_ David Archuletta, tho, great voice, but one-dimensional, as you say. /steve


Agree. Very one-dimensional, and his stage father was another turn-off.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

"QuickDrop" said:


> I don't "get" the smugness comment about her. (She seemed genuinely surprised when Simon praised her last week.) Perhaps it's because she does doesn't say anything, probably stemming from the negative reaction she got early on from the judges when Simon said she was too depressing and she responded with something like "It's not like I'm up here cutting myself," which I thought was probably the best comment I heard from a contestant all season. The problem with Allison, as a potential winner, is I suspect that the teenagers that vote don't find her very relatable.


Like I keep saying, I can't figure it out ... it could be as simple as her body language. It's just something that detracts to a fault.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

HDG said:


> Like I keep saying, I can't figure it out ... it could be as simple as her body language. It's just something that detracts to a fault.


Though I don't believe she's "smug," I really don't have much of a problem disliking a contestant for unexplainable reasons. People have different tastes and like different personality types. There's nothing wrong with expressing either.

I agree with you that Allison isn't "unique." You hardly ever find an artist at the start of her career who is unique. Something like that develops over time. What she is consistently herself, which I think can eventually lead to a unique sound. To me, a person who's always attempting to be original rarely has enough confident in her own talents to develop them fully. I also appreciate the fact that Allison seems to know, unlike past contestants, that being a "rocker" doesn't mean screeching/shouting the lyrics as though you don't care about their meaning.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

QuickDrop said:


> Though I don't believe she's "smug," I really don't have much of a problem disliking a contestant for unexplainable reasons. People have different tastes and like different personality types. There's nothing wrong with expressing either.
> 
> I agree with you that Allison isn't "unique." You hardly ever find an artist at the start of her career who is unique. Something like that develops over time. What she is consistently herself, which I think can eventually lead to a unique sound. To me, a person who's always attempting to be original rarely has enough confident in her own talents to develop them fully. I also appreciate the fact that Allison seems to know, unlike past contestants, that being a "rocker" doesn't mean screeching/shouting the lyrics as though you don't care about their meaning.


No arguments there. We hold somewhat similat POVs, albeit different triggers to our likes and dislikes.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

QuickDrop said:


> [...]I also appreciate the fact that Allison seems to know, unlike past contestants, that being a "rocker" doesn't mean screeching/shouting the lyrics as though you don't care about their meaning.


Ya. I think you put your finger on what I like about her, but hadn't consciously realized until you said it... she appears to have very good "instincts". /steve


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

QuickDrop said:


> _[...]_ I also appreciate the fact that Allison seems to know, unlike past contestants, that being a "rocker" doesn't mean screeching/shouting the lyrics as though you don't care about their meaning.


But in all fairness to those who may not think like we do ... that is a _perception_ on our part, not a known fact.


----------

